# pictures of New Crystal red shrimps and l144 plecos from Aprils, + April discus pix



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

went for the grey sale yesterday, got seven more crystal red shrimps since the test shrimp survived. they look really nice i had no idea about grades but i just looked them up and i think several are s+ grade i see the tiger teeth and one of them has the "no-exit" bar along with tiger teeth, at least one with a V band and some have 4 white stripes etc, overall very nice shrimps im very happy with em. 
theres also 3 little l144's in there, theyre really cute and it seems one likes to do the occasional shrimp bowling and bump into a bunch of them, i hope thats ok while theyre berried. i plan on moving the shrimps over to a fluval ebi in the near future, need some suggestions (pref with pics) for nice plants for the ebi.
also threw in a couple pics of Aprils amazing discus


























































thanks for looking


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

couple more, noticed one of the shrimps with the tiger teeth also has 2 white spots on his back near the front one on each side kinda neat


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like you have a tiger tooth CRS and a double hino(two white dots on the back) Nice Shrimp and Discus


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so if they manage to breed will the offspring be mostly of the same grade or is it quite a variety? i just noticed another double hino one and another with that no entry white bar thru the red circle


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice shrimp and tanks, Mferko!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks  theyl be moving to a fluval ebi soon once i get it in a few days and get it cycled
i was wondering if i need a heater for it? if so what size?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice shrimps! Got it at April's? Yeah u need a heater


----------

